# General Discussion Forum?



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm kinda puzzled as to why we don't have a general area where Mk I and Mk II common topics can be discussed?

It would seem logical - there are some topics which straddle both sections, yet isn't specific to one - is it worth considering by Admin and Mods? 

It would also serve to get owners from both sides of the divide mingling a bit more perhaps?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree, posted this a month or so back, it's just popped onto page 2 now tho...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80156

Nick


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Nem said:


> I agree, posted this a month or so back, it's just popped onto page 2 now tho...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80156
> 
> Nick


Whoops, missed that 

Best if a Mod could merge this thread with yours then 

Same sentiment and thought applies


----------

